# [SOLVED] Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...



## Warfare

I got CoD:World at War from my Nvida graphics card as a gift.

I installed it and played for about 15-20 minutes and my game will either crash to desktop or crash my computer to where I need to restart it. I tired updating Directx9 and re-patched it. I haven't tired to reinstall it but this is my next option. My system is under my name to the left. I heard that this is a common problem but I can not find an answer. 



-Thanks in advance!


----------



## M1918A1

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

You arent going to like this, but go to their official site, register and read the forum entries about problems with the game......after sifting through several pages of forum complaints, I finally got a fix to make the game START on my computer...which consists of hitting a couple buttons, waiting a few minutes until the game flips to desktop and then clicking on the game again.....and re doing the whole process each time i change a level............maybe you will find advice on your specific problem there......Apparantly, the PC version doesn't work for crap.

http://www.callofduty.com/ Only game I ever regretted buying


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

Hi,

Do you have any problems with other games? Has your computer had the dust cleaned out of it recently? Please click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and follow all the steps listed. Post back with results.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

hello
Call of Duty world at war is known of its crashes
have you updated the game to the latest patch?

also try this : (it's long so bare with me)



1. goto My Computer
2. View System Info
3. Hardware
4. Device Manager
5. select Sound, Video, Game Controllers
6. DISABLE Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio device

if you don't have Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio device, try to disbale your Creative sound card or any PCI sound card and only keep the integrated sound card (realtek HD for example).

and now go to Control Panel --> Sounds and Audio Devices, under speaker settings, choose Advanced , then click on performance, move the Hardware acceleration meter to the second option (decrease it) "Basic Acceleration"

under Sample rate conversion quality put the meter on the middle

now be sure to use these settings for the Sound card that you are using
if you only have one card, just try to apply these settings on it, even if it's a PCI card


----------



## Warfare

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

I have no PCI sound card I use onboard sound..


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

Your PSU is kind of weak for a GTS 250, perhaps thats whats causing your problem you should upgrade to an 800W PSU.

Also the GTS 250 should be a DriectX 10 compatible card, try installing that and see what happens.

Finally, defrag and check your system's error logs found in _Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Event Viewer_ to see if somethings going wrong, alternatively in _Administrative Tools_, click _Computer Management_ and go into _Device Manager_ and check for any hardware conflicts or errors.

Don't forget to update any drivers.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

u don't have a PCI sound card, good, just skip the step about disabling the PCI sound card and try this :

go to Control Panel --> Sounds and Audio Devices, under speaker settings, choose Advanced , then click on performance, move the Hardware acceleration meter to the second option (decrease it) "Basic Acceleration"

under Sample rate conversion quality put the meter on the middle


----------



## Warfare

*Re: Call of Duty: World At War Crashing...*

Thanks I think that worked RockmasteR.



And to Sniperwolf

Its fine, people on this website even helped me pick out the card.


----------



## RockmasteR

you are welcome, glad to hear it worked
enjoy


----------

